# Join the Chat Channel!



## Devor (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey all. People are chatting now. You should join us.

Here's a thread to bump when you're in the chat room and you want more people to join.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 21, 2015)

*Reaver's Forge Grand Re-opening!*

*MY FELLOW SCRIBES:

I bring you glad tidings of great joy!

*​*Reaver's Forge is back and better than ever, so please join us in the Chatroom this Saturday, July 25, 2015 at 3:00 pm EST ( 12:00 pm PST, 20:00 GMT, 21:00 CET)

We will be discussing all aspects of writing fantasy fiction: from what inspires us, what our methods are, tropes, archetypes and much more!

I hope that you'll find some time to join us and help us learn, evolve and develop as writers.

Thanks for taking time to view this post and for being a member of Mythic Scribes!

Have a wondrous day!


*


----------



## Reaver (Jul 25, 2015)

Due to a family emergency, Reaver's Forge has been cancelled. I will try again next Saturday, August 1, 2015 at the same time.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

